# Respect from the Mods



## ambergirl

I appreciate that the mods work hard to keep this forum clean and as drama free as possible. Yet, I've noticed a pattern of what appear to be arbitrary decisions made by the mods and would like to make the following suggestions.

When you make change to the forum like removing the thanks button, why not just send out a general alert explaining to members why you made the change? Instead, now you have multiple threads of people wondering where the thanks button has gone and whether its gone permanently. If it's a glitch, again a simple general alert message would eliminate alot of speculation and conversation about why the change.

Second, even though I appreciated the thanks button and found it a way of letting members know you enjoyed their posts, if you felt the thanks button encouraged a popularity contest, then you should remove the number of posts folks have made completely as that's another way of "ranking" members. Rather just post the year someone joined to show that they are a long time member. 

Lastly, when you lock a thread, the last post on the thread should say why you are closing the thread. There have been numerous incidents were a thread has been closed for no apparent reason. If you want people to adhere to some type of etiquette around posts, then you should make it clear to people when they've broken that etiquette so we know what can and can't be posted. 

Again, I appreciate your efforts to keep things civil around here, but I think it would make for an even better forum if the mods took just a few steps to be as respectful to the members as they are asking us to  be to each other.


----------



## Jhuidah

Well said! If there were a thanks button  I'd thank you.

Thanks for all the work you do, Mods!


----------



## pookaloo83

I would thank you too! Good post!


----------



## dlewis

The mods didn't take away the thanks button.  That's a administrative decision.  More than likey, with the new software, Bev and Nikos decided not to use it or it wasn't and option with this package.  Every year around this time we get new things and other things are taken away.


----------



## brooklyngal73

ambergirl, THANK YOU!!

_*reaches for thanks button and smacks self on the head after realizing it's gone*_


----------



## brooklyngal73

This is possible, but again: why not say that there's a chance certain features might be gone in the "upgrade"?  There used to be announcements in red stating when changes would occur; that didn't happen this time. 



dlewis said:


> The mods didn't take away the thanks button. That's a administrative decision.* More than likey, with the new software, Bev and Nikos decided not to use it or it wasn't and option with this package. Every year around this time we get new things and other things are taken away*.


----------



## Kismet79

brooklyngal73 said:


> ambergirl, THANK YOU!!
> 
> _*reaches for thanks button and smacks self on the head after realizing it's gone*_


 

THANK YOU!  I did the exact same thing.


----------



## Jhuidah

dlewis said:


> The mods didn't take away the thanks button.  That's a administrative decision.  More than likey, with the new software, Bev and Nikos decided not to use it or it wasn't and option with this package.  Every year around this time we get new things and other things are taken away.



I figured it was probably something like this. I didn't think OP was necessarily saying the mods took it away--just that a heads up would have been nice. But if the mods didn't know it was going, then the whole point is moot.


----------



## kittenz

Well said OP!  THANK YOU!!

ETA:  A heads up from the mods (if they know), administration, owner, ANYONE would have been appreciated.


----------



## Ladyhenri

I Totally agree with this.


Its only fair that we should be informed of changes.


----------



## ambergirl

dlewis said:


> The mods didn't take away the thanks button.  That's a administrative decision.  More than likey, with the new software, Bev and Nikos decided not to use it or it wasn't and option with this package.  Every year around this time we get new things and other things are taken away.



See....a very simple explanation that would have avoided a lot of wondering....my point is why can't the mods (or administrators or owners) just state that?


----------



## Adaoba2012

ITA...Especially since we are paying money every year for this...a heads up definitely would have been nice


----------



## dlewis

brooklyngal73 said:


> This is possible, but again: why not say that there's a chance certain features might be gone in the "upgrade"?  There used to be announcements in red stating when changes would occur; that didn't happen this time.



Nikos was doing that and I hated that red bar.  Made my eyes hurt.  IDK and I'm not a mods but I assume every year about this time that things will be taken away and other things will be added.  That along with a major banning always happens in the heat of the summer.



Jhuidah said:


> I figured it was probably something like this. I didn't think OP was necessarily saying the mods took it away--just that a heads up would have been nice. But if the mods didn't know it was going, then the whole point is moot.



I understand and I hope I don't come off odd.  I was not stating that the mods are not at fault.  And also, Bev has always answered my pms when I had questions about the way things are done.


----------



## Makenzie

Adaoba2012 said:


> ITA...E*specially since we are paying money every year for this*...a heads up definitely would have been nice



THANK YOU.


----------



## dlewis

ambergirl said:


> See....a very simple explanation that would have avoided a lot of wondering....my point is why can't the mods (or administrators or owners) just state that?



I understand.


----------



## dlewis

Come on ladies.  We pay $5 and we get alot in return for that.  I'll ask Bev to let us know next time she makes any chances.


----------



## ambergirl

dlewis said:


> I understand.



 Thanks DLewis...by the way LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!!


----------



## dlewis

ambergirl said:


> Thanks DLewis...by the way LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!!



Thank you AG.


----------



## Tootuff

I don't think it's unfair to ask for a warning or explanation of changes.  It seems to me it would be easier for them to explain changes in a sticky as opposed to receiving thousands of PMs from us.


----------



## Supervixen

I think as forum members who PAY, we do deserve an explanation.


----------



## DaPPeR

The following user says THANKS for this useful post: DaPPeR


----------



## Blossssom

Jhuidah said:


> Well said! If there were a thanks button  *I'd thank you.*
> 
> Thanks for all the work you do, Mods!



Me too!  Well said!  

Well, I must say, Ms. Amber, that I'm 30,000+ posts, so everybody here knows I've been running my mouth a VERY LONG TIME!  

Ha!


----------



## Blossssom

Jhuidah said:


> I figured it was probably something like this. I didn't think OP was necessarily saying the mods took it away--just that a heads up would have been nice. *But if the mods didn't know it was going, then the whole point is moot*.



That is where the possible glitch comes in at 

Heck!  Maybe we used it too much!  LOL!


----------



## Blossssom

dlewis said:


> Come on ladies.  We pay $5 and we get alot in return for that.  I'll ask Bev to let us know next time she makes any chances.



$5?  What's $5?  

I've been paying $10 a year!


----------



## Allandra

Jhuidah said:


> I figured it was probably something like this. I didn't think OP was necessarily saying the mods took it away--just that a heads up would have been nice. *But if the mods didn't know it was going, then the whole point is moot.*



Thank you.


----------



## kittenz

Blossssom said:


> $5?  What's $5?
> 
> I've been paying $10 a year!


That's cuz they don't like you!!

  When I joined it was $5 now it's $6.5


----------



## january noir

Has anyone sent a PM to Beverly and gotten a response?


----------



## dlewis

Blossssom said:


> $5?  What's $5?
> 
> I've been paying $10 a year!



 I'm sure it's worth it to you.  Maybe you need a little extra moderating.  That's why you pay a little more.


----------



## Ladyhenri

Allandra said:


> Thank you.



No one has STILL said anything formal yet.

If you guys didn't know, you could still have put up a thread letting us all know that due to maintenance some features have been gone temporarily or permanently?


----------



## dlewis

january noir said:


> Has anyone sent a PM to Beverly and gotten a response?



I did.  She's at work now and will prob answer tonight.


----------



## Allandra

january noir said:


> Has anyone sent a PM to Beverly and gotten a response?


January,

Has soon as I get the information, I'll post it here or either Beverly will.  I'm sure her inbox is already flooded.


----------



## Supergirl

Moderators and the individuals that handle the technical features of this board have differing roles. Moderators have nothing to do with what board features are added or disabled. 

Also, when a thread is closed the OP is usually notified as a courtesy. There may also be a final post from the mod that closes it, but please know that we do not _owe_ anyone an explanation as to why a thread is being closed. In fact, it should be apparent by reading the thread.


----------



## sunshinelady

I pay $6.50.  Who gets to pay $5?


----------



## january noir

I sent Bev a PM - hopefully she will answer.


----------



## sunshinelady

Supergirl said:


> Moderators and the individuals that handle the technical features of this board have differing roles. Moderators have nothing to do with what board features are added or disabled.
> 
> Also, when a thread is closed the OP is usually notified as a courtesy. There may also be a final post from the mod that closes it, but please know that we do not _owe_ anyone an explanation as to why a thread is being closed. In fact, it should be apparent by reading the thread.



I wasn't notified until I asked.  In fact, I was told that the thread was closed because it was long and she didn't want to read it anymore.


----------



## Allandra

Ladyhenri said:


> *No one has STILL said anything formal yet.*
> 
> *If you guys didn't know,* *you could still have put up a thread* letting us all know that due to maintenance some features have been gone temporarily or permanently?


I know dear.  I said I would post the information when I found out or either Beverly would.

We didn't know, so we couldn't put up such a thread.


----------



## Supergirl

Ladyhenri said:


> No one has STILL said anything formal yet.
> 
> If you guys didn't know, you could still have put up a thread letting us all know that due to maintenance some features have been gone temporarily or permanently?



If we don't know what happened to it, why would we put up a thread about it? What should the thread say: We the mods, do not know what happened to the "Thanks" button.

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Ladyhenri

Allandra said:


> I know dear.  I said I would post the information when I found out or either Beverly would.
> 
> We didn't know, so we couldn't put up such a thread.





Thanks for this


----------



## Supergirl

sunshinelady said:


> I wasn't notified until I asked.  In fact, I was told that the thread was closed because it was long and she didn't want to read it anymore.



Notice I said the OP is _usually_ notified as a _courtesy_. I didn't say that it is standard that the OP receives notification. It is really up to each mods discretion at the time that the thread is closed. You are always welcomed to send a diplomatic inquiry about why a thread was closed.


----------



## january noir

Allandra said:


> January,
> 
> Has soon as I get the information, I'll post it here or either Beverly will.  I'm sure her inbox is already flooded.



Oh thanks Allandra - I had just sent her a PM myself.

I've learned from experience that few people take it upon themselves to ask  an owner or "powers that be" what the real deal is and just sit on the sidelines and complain.  It happens at my job all the time!    That doesn't happen here of course!


----------



## sunshinelady

Supergirl said:


> Notice I said the OP is _usually_ notified as a _courtesy_. I didn't say that it is standard that the OP receives notification. It is really up to each mods discretion at the time that the thread is closed. You are always welcomed to send a diplomatic inquiry about why a thread was closed.



I think that the request on the table is that we be notified if the reason is not obvious. In that case, it wasn't obvious.


----------



## ccd

Blossssom said:


> $5? What's $5?
> 
> I've been paying $10 a year!


 
  I'm sorry...are you really??  You sure its not the 2 year package.....paying for 2 years at a time?


----------



## kittenz

i don't think the OP meant the mods as in moderators (I know that makes no sense).  but used the term loosely/interchangeably with owners/administrators.  Basically whoever knew.  If you did not know please don't be offended.

To the ladies that think the mods (personally) should have notified us:  THEY DIDN'T KNOW!!


----------



## Ladyhenri

Supergirl said:


> If we don't know what happened to it, why would we put up a thread about it? What should the thread say: We the mods, do not know what happened to the "Thanks" button.
> 
> Is that what you are looking for?







Any Information is better than NONE at all.

Its common curtesy


----------



## aribell

Thank you.  Very well said.


----------



## Makenzie

Supergirl said:


> If we don't know what happened to it, why would we put up a thread about it? What should the thread say: We the mods, do not know what happened to the "Thanks" button.
> 
> Is that what you are looking for?



Actually that's not a bad idea.  Many are wondering what happened, they are pm'ing Beverly and you moderators, creating threads etc...  So maybe a brief sticky stating it's being looked into would have a calming effect on the board.  That way everyone will know that at least something is being done and more answers will be forthcoming.


----------



## Supergirl

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Actually that's not a bad idea.  Many are wondering what happened, they are pm'ing Beverly and you moderators, creating threads etc...  So maybe a brief sticky stating it's being looked into would have a calming effect on the board.  That way everyone will know that at least something is being done and more answers will be forthcoming.



I didn't know whether it was being looked into or not. I don't think it would have been appropriate to start a thread giving you information that I wasn't actually certain on.


----------



## Ladyhenri

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Actually that's not a bad idea.  Many are wondering what happened, they are pm'ing Beverly and you moderators, creating threads etc...  So maybe a brief sticky stating it's being looked into would have a calming effect on the board.  That way everyone will know that at least something is being done and more answers will be forthcoming.



^^^

THANK YOU


----------



## ccd

I differ in opinion.....this is nobody's full time job, and there isn't someone  sitting on this site monitoring every tiny detail; every minute of the day


and things happen sometimes; even at places of business..... the threads created I'm sure helped the mods that didn't know about it find out about what happen and themselves inquire , not to mention the threads were entertaining....now give it time and let them come back with an explanation, but to say its disrespectful is a bit much.

There are plenty of things that happen here that a far worst imho.  We are on here by choice and pay by choice for entertainment, information and the like.....

Kinda OT.....Someone recently posted that they wanted a "No Thanks" button, what if this is being worked on.....and now folks are complaining


I think patience is a virtue


----------



## Allandra

ccd said:


> I differ in opinion.....this is nobody's full time job, and there isn't someone  sitting on this site monitoring every tiny detail; every minute of the day
> 
> 
> and things happen sometimes; even at places of business..... the threads created I'm sure helped the mods that didn't know about it find out about what happen and themselves inquire , not to mention the threads were entertaining....now give it time and let them come back with an explanation, but to say its disrespectful is a bit much.
> 
> There are plenty of things that happen here that a far worst imho.  We are on here by choice and pay by choice for entertainment, information and the like.....
> 
> Kinda OT.....Someone recently posted that they wanted a "No Thanks" button, what if this is being worked on.....and now folks are complaining
> 
> 
> I think patience is a virtue




ccd:  You always know how to say it.


----------



## kittenz

ccd said:


> *Kinda OT.....Someone recently posted that they wanted a "No Thanks" button, what if this is being worked on.....and now folks are complaining
> *
> 
> I think patience is a virtue


OT: I remeber Hairapy had this in her siggy.  her wish for Christmas  Now that would start some stuff!!


----------



## Stella B.

Upgrading software means you add new or different features that enhances the software that is currently being used. If the thanks button was removed, then it should have been replaced with some other newer/more efficient feature;-where is it? I'm all for improved change, just keep us informed about whats going on!!  Yes an alert, or advanced notification would have been greatly appreciated!! It would have kept all the  to a minimum.  Seems like someone in tech admin was exercising their option to keep or remove the thanks button. Since the computer keeps up with all the thanks calculations, (very simple with the click of the button), its gonna be a lot more server space used per thread to have to add an additional post just to give thanks!!! Hope we can find out what the deal is soon. I'm a missing that thanks button!...'thanks' for listening, now let me go give thanks individually to the other 51 posters on this thread!!!


----------



## ccd

Allandra said:


> ccd:  You always know how to say it.




And I give you the sentiment of the "missing button"    Very Much!!!

ETA......alternative:





kittenz said:


> OT: I remeber Hairapy had this in her siggy.  her wish for Christmas *Now that would start some stuff!*!




Oh yes it would!!!


----------



## ccd

dlewis said:


> Come on ladies.  We pay $5 and we get alot in return for that.  I'll ask Bev to let us know next time she makes any chances.


----------



## vkb247

Well we know that we aren't getting a "No Thanks" button. Didn't Allandra say that wasn't going to happen?

If it was routine maintenance maybe they could have announced that then we wouldn't have been surprised when the site went down and was different when it cam back. I don't think that is too much to ask for. I have seen routine maintenance announced in a sticky on other forums and I swear I have seen it before here.


----------



## firecracker

Good goobly goo!  The mods nor the owner of this site owes any of us shiznizzle.  5 damn dolla's don't even get you that much so called respect at the 99cent store.  We can all go shopping elsewhere instead of making bs demands and asking for champagne when we paid for beer.  LOL Again good goobly goo!  Hi ya'll have a great day! LOL


----------



## Supergirl

ccd said:


> I differ in opinion.....this is nobody's full time job, and there isn't someone  sitting on this site monitoring every tiny detail; every minute of the day
> 
> 
> and things happen sometimes; even at places of business..... the threads created I'm sure helped the mods that didn't know about it find out about what happen and themselves inquire , not to mention the threads were entertaining....now give it time and let them come back with an explanation, but to say its disrespectful is a bit much.
> 
> There are plenty of things that happen here that a far worst imho.  We are on here by choice and pay by choice for entertainment, information and the like.....
> 
> Kinda OT.....Someone recently posted that they wanted a "No Thanks" button, what if this is being worked on.....and now folks are complaining
> 
> 
> I think patience is a virtue



I appreciate this.


----------



## Supergirl

Ladyhenri said:


> Any Information is better than NONE at all.
> 
> Its common curtesy



I'm too smart to give you WRONG information, so I'm going to go with NONE instead of WRONG.


----------



## LaidBak

Supergirl said:


> Moderators and the individuals that handle the technical features of this board have differing roles. Moderators have nothing to do with what board features are added or disabled.
> 
> Also, when a thread is closed the OP is *usually notified* as a courtesy. There may also be a final post from the mod that closes it, *but please know that we do not owe anyone an explanation as to why a thread is being closed.* In fact, it should be apparent by reading the thread.


 
SG,
   From the overall tone of your posts it seems like you're in a bad mood today.  So I hope my reply doesn't start anything...
   But I have to disagree with the bolded.  As a non-paying forum participant I can read posts for free.  But when I _pay _for membership I am paying specifically for the ability to start, post to, and communicate via threads.  As a paying member I should ALWAYS be notified if my thread is closed, no matter who closes it.  That should be company policy (for lack of a better term, since I know the mods don't do this for a living). 
   Simply put, if I pay for some service or act, and the ability to use the service or carry out the act is taken away (limited, modified, etc) by the provider (moderator, administrator, etc), _at the very least_ I should be told why--every time.

*ducks and backs out of the room*


----------



## envybeauty

I disagree as to bolded.  Some folks like to act the hell up in other people's threads and they are the reason why the mod would close the thread.  There have been several trolls/instigators who will enter a thread just cause and they get it shut down.  I don't wanna know all that every time I start a thread.  Mods got better things to do than to have to sit around writing some synopsis as to why they just had to close the umteenth thread. If you participate in the thread you create, it will be evident to you as to why the mod closed the thread (some 90% of the time). 





LaidBak said:


> SG,
> From the overall tone of your posts it seems like you're in a bad mood today.  So I hope my reply doesn't start anything...
> But I have to disagree with the bolded.  As a non-paying forum participant I can read posts for free.  But when I _pay _for membership I am paying specifically for the ability to start, post to, and communicate via threads.  *As a paying member I should ALWAYS be notified if my thread is closed, no matter who closes it.*  That should be company policy (for lack of a better term, since I know the mods don't do this for a living).
> Simply put, if I pay for some service or act, and the ability to use the service or carry out the act is taken away (limited, modified, etc) by the provider (moderator, administrator, etc), _at the very least_ I should be told why--every time.
> 
> *ducks and backs out of the room*


----------



## kandake

I don't know.

I think as a courtesy there should have been a message about the maintenance.  Also a thread about the missing feature.  Especially since there are about 7 threads related to not having a thank you button.

It takes less than 5 minutes to create a thread.  

This is not directed toward the mods.  But to Bev and/or Nikos.


----------



## Finewine

Just wanted to chime in and thank SuperGirl and Allandra for responding to our concerns. There are threads in every forum about this topic, and they have continued to answer the question (to the best of their ability) each time. 

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## envybeauty

firecracker said:


> Good goobly goo!  The mods nor the owner of this site owes any of us shiznizzle.  5 damn dolla's don't even get you that much so called respect at the 99cent store.  We can all go shopping elsewhere instead of making bs demands and asking for champagne when we paid for beer.  LOL Again good goobly goo!  Hi ya'll have a great day! LOL



thank you!  i was like for six fidy a year folks want all that.   people spend more that on crappy conditioner and they don't write or expect a letter from the manufacturer. 

it ain't that serious.  common sense will tell you why they close most of these threads.


----------



## *Frisky*

LaidBak said:


> SG,
> From the overall tone of your posts it seems like you're in a bad mood today. So I hope my reply doesn't start anything...
> But I have to disagree with the bolded. As a non-paying forum participant I can read posts for free. But when I _pay _for membership I am paying specifically for the ability to start, post to, and communicate via threads. As a paying member I should ALWAYS be notified if my thread is closed, no matter who closes it. That should be company policy (for lack of a better term, since I know the mods don't do this for a living).
> Simply put, if I pay for some service or act, and the ability to use the service or carry out the act is taken away (limited, modified, etc) by the provider (moderator, administrator, etc), _at the very least_ I should be told why--every time.
> 
> *ducks and backs out of the room*


 
I think what you may be reading from Supergirls post is frustration rather than being in a bad mood. Kinda piggy backing off of CCD's post on this but I think everyone expects the mods to know what is going on AT ALL TIMES on the board and that is simply not the case. And this has been expressed several times before for different reasons. Just like the locking of the thread thing has been discussed so again, I think the mods are feeling frustrated having to explain themselves over and over and especially being expected to explain what is going on when they don't have a clue themselves. People need to be a tad bit more understanding and just wait some type of official information to be communicated.


----------



## ambergirl

Supergirl said:


> Moderators and the individuals that handle the technical features of this board have differing roles. Moderators have nothing to do with what board features are added or disabled.
> 
> Also, when a thread is closed the OP is usually notified as a courtesy. There may also be a final post from the mod that closes it, but please know that we do not _owe_ anyone an explanation as to why a thread is being closed. In fact, it should be apparent by reading the thread.



Hello Supergirl, 

Thanks for weighing in. 

First off, many of us don't know the lingo around boards. I assumed that  mods, admins, owners, were interchangeble terms but apparently that is not the case. 

Secondly, it is not at all clear in reading threads why they have been closed in many cases. I've had threads closed because of controversial but respectful discussions. 

A simple "closed due to complaints" or "inappropriate language" or "inappropriate topic" at the end of the post would make it clear how it is that a thread ends up closed and what things are off limits on this forum.

My instinct is that all it takes is one person complaining about a thread to get it locked....I fully realize that may not be true, but by not explaining the policy folks here don't know what drives it and how decisions are made.


----------



## Allandra

finewine83 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and thank SuperGirl and Allandra for responding to our concerns. There are threads in every forum about this topic, and they have continued to answer the question (to the best of their ability) each time.
> 
> Thanks, ladies!


You're welcome, and thank you hun.


----------



## LaidBak

envybeauty said:


> I disagree as to bolded. Some folks like to act the hell up in other people's threads and they are the reason why the mod would close the thread. There have been several trolls/instigators who will enter a thread just cause and they get it shut down. I don't wanna know all that every time I start a thread. *Mods got better things to do than to have to sit around writing some synopsis as to why they just had to close the umteenth thread*. If you participate in the thread you create, it will be evident to you as to why the mod closed the thread (some 90% of the time).


 
Interesting.  I've never had a thread closed or been a forum mod so I was just expressing my humble opinion.  I figured mods volunteered to be mods because they had the time to do such things, else, why volunteer?  I figured something like, "Your thread is being closed because XYZ member violated policy" would be quick and easy to write.  Probably easier to write than a repsonse to the OP's subsequent PM.  But not ever having been a mod I suppose it could be a burden...

Just a thought.  And thanks to all the mods who have participated here in an effort to address our concerns.


----------



## MissNina

It would be nice to know why certain threads are closed and others, which are much more aggressive in nature, are still open. I think there should be clear and defined guidelines for thread closings so that, even when we aren't given a reason, it is pretty clear why it was closed.

As far as the thanks button is concerned, I don't necessarily feel like we are owed it but, at the same point in time, it was introduced and now that is the standard. I have seen that thanks button on *FREE* boards (with the same layout as this one, actually) that I don't pay for. Granted those forums doesn't have as much traffic as this one does. . .that can count for things. 

That being said, if it's been taken away permanently, I agree that something better should come in its place. If it can't be, cool. I'll be expecting a reason (that Allandra said she or another one of the mods will give). No biggie. "Thanks" being gone is more annoying than anything else. . .it makes the forum exp a lot easier.

And, lastly, if you pay for something - no matter the amount - you are owed some type of respect/explanation. I reject the notion that b/c I only pay $6.50 a yr I'm not owed anything. If I go into line at McDonald's and they give me cold fries, I'm sending them right back and telling them to give me fresh ones. I'm owed that b/c I paid for it. Even if it was only $1.30.


----------



## Keen

dlewis said:


> The mods didn't take away the thanks button. That's a administrative decision. More than likey, with the new software, Bev and Nikos decided not to use it or it wasn't and option with this package. Every year around this time we get new things and other things are taken away.


 
Spoken like a true old head.


----------



## MissNina

And I just wanted to add that I think this topic and the way we're all handling said issues is really great. When things are out in the open and ppl don't feel like they can't say anything, things generally go much better.


----------



## Supergirl

LaidBak said:


> SG,
> From the overall tone of your posts it seems like you're in a bad mood today.  So I hope my reply doesn't start anything...
> But I have to disagree with the bolded.  As a non-paying forum participant I can read posts for free.  But when I _pay _for membership I am paying specifically for the ability to start, post to, and communicate via threads.  As a paying member I should ALWAYS be notified if my thread is closed, no matter who closes it.  That should be company policy (for lack of a better term, since I know the mods don't do this for a living).
> Simply put, if I pay for some service or act, and the ability to use the service or carry out the act is taken away (limited, modified, etc) by the provider (moderator, administrator, etc), _at the very least_ I should be told why--every time.
> 
> *ducks and backs out of the room*



I am not in a bad mood. Are you judging from my posts in this thread alone or every post I've made today? :scratchch

It is fine that you don't agree with me. You pay your membership fees (which is optional by the way) to post on the forum and to have access to forums that are restricted to non-paying members. These fees also help with site maintenance. You do *not* pay your membership fees for anyone to work for  you, including the mods and admin. The mods are here to keep things running smoothly and according to forum rules, because it would be impossible for Beverly (the owner) to do all of that on her own. 

So if anyone has the "you work for me" mentality (especially @ $6.50 ), that would be incorrect. 

Please forgive me if it seems like I am in a bad mood. It has more to do with this thread and some of the implications within.

ETA: Another reason that the membership fee was started was to keep trolls away.


----------



## Supergirl

finewine83 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and thank SuperGirl and Allandra for responding to our concerns. There are threads in every forum about this topic, and they have continued to answer the question (to the best of their ability) each time.
> 
> Thanks, ladies!



Thank you


----------



## firecracker

Supergurl and Allandra ya'll some kinda nice and pc!  Not even on my best day would I ever............lol Let me go get Mister Pister off the pot!  Be right back ya'll.


----------



## firecracker

Supergirl said:


> I am not in a bad mood. Are you judging from my posts in this thread alone or every post I've made today? :scratchch
> 
> It is fine that you don't agree with me. You pay your membership fees (which is optional by the way) to post on the forum and to have access to forums that are restricted to non-paying members. These fees also help with site maintenance. *You do not pay your membership fees for anyone to work for you, including the mods and admin.* The mods are here to keep things running smoothly and according to forum rules, because it would be impossible for Beverly (the owner) to do all of that on her own.
> 
> So if anyone has the "you work for me" mentality (especially @ $6.50 ), that would be incorrect.
> 
> Please forgive me if it seems like I am in a bad mood. It has more to do with this thread and some of the implications within.


 
Halleluzja to the bolded!  Like she has a staff of servants fo $5 lousy damn dollars!   
I gotta sign and a song like to hear it hear it goes  "will work for food", "I got five on it", "5.99 are you outta yo mind"


----------



## Supergirl

firecracker said:


> Supergurl and Allandra ya'll some kinda nice and pc!  Not even on my best day would I ever............lol Let me go get Mister Pister off the pot!  Be right back ya'll.


----------



## firecracker

LET IT RAINNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## dlewis

We need to move on from this thread.  I can imagine how the mods feel it's working on me.

Supergirl and Allandra you have my permission to lock this thread.  Nothing else need to be said.


----------



## dlewis

Keen said:


> Spoken like a true old head.



I don't see why no one else expects it?  I know a change is coming every summer.


----------



## dlewis

firecracker said:


> LET IT RAINNNNNNNNNNNN



He's working with alot for his size.


----------



## LaidBak

Supergirl said:


> I am not in a bad mood. Are you judging from my posts in this thread alone or every post I've made today? :scratchch
> 
> It is fine that you don't agree with me. You pay your membership fees (which is optional by the way) to post on the forum and to have access to forums that are restricted to non-paying members. These fees also help with site maintenance. You do *not* pay your membership fees for anyone to work for you, including the mods and admin. The mods are here to keep things running smoothly and according to forum rules, because it would be impossible for Beverly (the owner) to do all of that on her own.
> 
> *So if anyone has the "you work for me" mentality* (especially @ $6.50 ), that would be incorrect.
> 
> Please forgive me if it seems like I am in a bad mood. It has more to do with this thread and some of the implications within.
> 
> ETA: Another reason that the membership fee was started was to keep trolls away.


 

I reread what I wrote.  I can't see where I came off that way.  I acknowledged twice that mods volunteer.  But for me it's not that serious.  Just stating my opinion...my $6.50 worth


----------



## firecracker

dlewis said:


> We need to move on from this thread. I can imagine how the mods feel it's working on me.
> 
> Supergirl and Allandra you have my permission to lock this thread. Nothing else need to be said.


 I second that motion!


----------



## envybeauty

MissNina said:


> It would be nice to know why certain threads are closed and others, which are much more aggressive in nature, are still open. I think there should be clear and defined guidelines for thread closings so that, even when we aren't given a reason, it is pretty clear why it was closed.
> 
> As far as the thanks button is concerned, I don't necessarily feel like we are owed it but, at the same point in time, it was introduced and now that is the standard. I have seen that thanks button on *FREE* boards (with the same layout as this one, actually) that I don't pay for. Granted those forums doesn't have as much traffic as this one does. . .that can count for things.
> 
> That being said, if it's been taken away permanently, I agree that something better should come in its place. If it can't be, cool. I'll be expecting a reason (that Allandra said she or another one of the mods will give). No biggie. "Thanks" being gone is more annoying than anything else. . .it makes the forum exp a lot easier.
> 
> And, lastly, if you pay for something - no matter the amount - you are owed some type of respect/explanation. *I reject the notion that b/c I only pay $6.50 a yr I'm not owed anything.* If I go into line at McDonald's and they give me cold fries, I'm sending them right back and telling them to give me fresh ones. I'm owed that b/c I paid for it. Even if it was only $1.30.



So you don't feel like the $6.50 you pay is worth it? That you are not getting something in return for paying the $6.50 above and beyond what lurkers get for free?

The $6.50 gets you access to more forums, the ability to post and respond to threads, and the ability to respond to other members in private.  Period. 

Does your $1.30 entitle you to sauce? napkins? straws? No. You are not guaranteed to get that every time even if you pay $1.30 for some hot fries. some place tell you to pay extra for extra bbq sauce or something.  

Same here.   Your thread is not guaranteed to close every time you start one so you getz no explanation. 

Do folks get explanations on lipstickalley? askmen?  doubt it. 

this is another example of when folks want to get all extra.


----------



## Supergirl

LaidBak said:


> I reread what I wrote.  I can't see where I came off that way.  I acknowledged twice that mods volunteer.  But for me it's not that serious.  Just stating my opinion...my $6.50 worth



I was not necessarily directing that toward you. I was just saying that anyone (general) who feels that way has misinterpreted a few things.


----------

